# waynesburg spillway?



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

is anyone familiar with the spillway in waynesburg on the little sandy i use to fish this when i was a kid with my dad we caught pike and perch and some decent smallmouth bass but it was the pike fishing i remember the most but i havent been there in forever and im not quite sure you can even get back there still anyone knowing how to get there or if there's still access let me know im wanting to give it a try again . :B


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im not sure if u can still get back there or not i dont live to far away from there, if i remember i will go and check it out. i remember my dad talking about going and fishing there too i remember him talking about the pike fishing


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i have some old photos from when i was a kid with some pike and perch and a rather large sucker, if ican find'em i'll post them. would be great to know if its still accessable.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

ill go on tuesday and check it out and will post it tomorrow night


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

thanks again for any info you come up with ,heres those pics


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool! I never even knew there was a spillway there! Are you gonna check it out then Joe? I'll watch to see what you come up with. I think I'll ask some guys at work tomorrow that are from that area. Nice pics, excellent memories too, I'm sure.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

hey if there is still access and someone knows how we can get in there i may try and hit it there this weekend we fished shiners under a bobber around a couple deadfalls along the bank back there we also caught some up around the spillway as well. i remember my dad and his friends fishing there alot when i was a kid they were almost always catching pike and there were a few times when we filled a basket with jumbo perch using minnows under a bobber fishing close to the bottom. man i can remember it like it was yesterday i wonder if the fishing is still good there id' really like to get back down there now after digging up those pics. if we can get back there would you wanna go maybe this weekend? let me know what you find out.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm interested. I'll check and see what I can hear at work. Also, maybe Joe (num1fire) will come up with some answers! Sounds like a plan...!


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam I live In Waynesburg and yes you can still get in there and fish. I used to fish there alot when I was younger then lost interest with all the mosquitoes that were in there. I am game to hit it with you though sometime let me knoe.

Richard


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

snake its on , prowler i wanna go this weekend but how the heck do you get back there its been so long since ive been there i dont remember how we got back there? :B


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

from canton 43 south to waynesburg, go thru light at mcdonalds that will take you into waynesburg the road will 90 degree to left and also will go straight. You want to go straight up lil hill to light. At light make right. Go all the way out of town, you'll pass cemetary on left as soon as you pass it you will go down a lil hill not even a hill more like knoll at the bottom the turn in is right there on the right I think there is a billboard there right next to the turn in i think. go back there and you'll run right into it. If you want i could give ya my number if ya get lost. let me know also where ya from


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i know right where that is i used to run 183 back and forth from malvern to magnolia when i lived in malvern but i live in canton now but i still know right where thats at i think the last time i went past there there was a cable across that lane going back into the spillway .


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm I dont know but you know you can walk all the way to magnolia from the spillway or vice versa. It comes out by the dragstrip.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

hey if you could run bye there this week and see if its blocked and let us know, that would be great. oh yeah i'm by no means in shape enough to walk from magnolia to waynesbug .


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm in no shape either but its only like a twenty minute walk. I will check it out for you.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

so am i going to check it out or is prowler going ?


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dont matter to me either I was just saying I live there I will check it out but if ya wanna too feel free dont wanna step on any toes....


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

lol it doesnt matter i been layed off for the last 3 months i will go and check it out tomorrow


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

When you say it comes out by the racetrack, are you talking at the base of the hill leading into town?(542) The bridge and beside it, I always called it the canal. Is that where you are talking that it comes out? I know what you mean about those skeeters, my son and I were coming back from Atwood and we were gonna fish the "canal" and we got back there a good 50 yds and got bombarded by skeeters...........ain't never tried it again. Hey Joe, doesn't matter who goes, two opinions are always better than one! Anywho, I've got a half notion where you all are talking. I usually go just past Rockies and hang a left, at light go left and take 171 out of town. Gettin' real interested here!!


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

ok there is two spots right there by the dragstrip one is the canal and the other is the crick (sandy). once it crosses the road right there it kinda splits. the canal then goes to the levee through it and to the mill that is in town then runs through the mill and to the other side of magnolia where it ends. the crick on the other hand runs around the levee under the bridge out of town and towards the south it goes. hope this helps you out. when i was a kid i can remember riding a raft from rockies that bridge that is right there to outside magnolia on the other side would take about 6 hours but going over the dam was worth it.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.members.tripod.com/magnoliapd/id17.htm


go to that there is some pics of the dam in waynesburg scroll all the way to the bottom.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i went to the spillway today, there is a cable up with a lock on it blocking the drive to get back there. the drive back would of been nice. it wasnt all muddy or rutted up. it was nice and clean back there, i am interested in trying the fishing back there when the weather gets warmer


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

so is it closed to the public then? whats the gate all about , there use to be a park back there they must have closed it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

who owns the land to and at the spillway? there isnt a sign saying stay out 
there is still a sign up saying "no littering and no dune buggys"


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was told that there is only suckers in there now. I suppose there is only one way to find out. I can only guess that those pics are roughly 20+ yrs old, so whether there is any perch left, well........we'll have to see 1st hand!
(Let's hope we're not the suckers!!)


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah those pics are about twenty five years old. is there room to park bye the gate and how far of a walk is it to get back there?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

there is room to park a vehicle maybe 2 if u park over on one side or the other. it was around a 5 min walk if that


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i just tried to e-mail the magnolia police dept. to see if we could get back there but i got my e-mail sent back to me the address was invalid so maybe someone could call them and see for sure if there is still public access, i dont want to get a ticket for trespassing .


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I got the impression that Prowler was somehow affiliated with the pd over there, so maybe he'll chime in. From the few guys I talked to today, you are allowed to fish it, just cannot drive back into it!


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

You fellas are wrong.... the pics are only around three years old. At one time there was some work going on back there to try and replace the old lock that used to be there. For money reasons they stopped the project. The owner I believe the last I heard was the JoLane Elson, her and her husband Gus recently owned the Mill and the Lumber Yard there in Magnolia. I am not sure If they still own that land or not. I will find out for you all if you want me to if it is public land to fish or not. But I am 75% sure you can go back there and fish.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say thank you. We would very much appreciate that. I would not have had a clue who to approach until you mentioned the name Elson. Not that I would know where to find them,or know them if I stumbled upon them, so yes, please find out for us. I personally thank you in advance!! Maybe you'd care to join us to find out *what* is still in there....


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have talked to a couple people now. And with no help from anyone I am still in the same spot as I was the other night not knowing anything but I am off today so I am going to drive around a bit and find out what is up with the property. Just thought I would give ya'all a heads up on whats happening


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, because I may take a drive down there tomorrow and try it out. Anybody else? Am looking for your response.............


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

Whats the worst that could happen? just kick u out.(if its the first time) lol
i did alot of sneaking in ponds all around not going to name any. but been caught a few times. If theres no signs saying NO FISHING then go for it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i gotta work this morning i'm getting ready to go in right now but i should be home around 10 or 11 at the latest i may try it out myself. after i get home.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Let me know how it works out Good Luck Fellas!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i went past there today on my way to malvern to rabbit hunt this morning and the gate was down i wonder if someone was back there i should have stopped to see and maybe find out what the deal is with fishing there.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i got the bolt cutters out. lol


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone try it out yet?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I fish there about 4 or 5 times a year. It is open to the public but you have to walk if the cord is up and it's usually not worth it. It's a nice area but no great hole by any means. I catch a few nice pike there rarely and mostly small bass and panfish. If you like to carp or sucker fish it's a killer hole at times.


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

I live on the other side of this spillway in an area called the grove and go there quite often.There are good spots for pike from the spillway to the bridge in waynesburg so your best bet is a jonboat.As far as the gated area they have a gate there for a reason your best bet is to come up the towpath from magnolia.That is legal and you will not be introuble.But if you drive back the gated area well thats defiantly a bad idea but your all grown adults and make your own desicions.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tuscriverfish, are you talking walking or driving back the towpath? Seen anything other than pike?


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

You would defiantly have to walk unless maybe you sneak in a fourwheeler lol but no you wont beable to drive down it.Other than pike well that is mainly what i fish for but i have seen other ppl catch a few smallies and large mouths alot of suckers good numbers of crappie at the right time right in front of the island down there.You have to wade to it.Best of luck.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Been meaning to try it, haven't made it yet...........thanks!!!!


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay, I've been making deliveries in Waynesburg for about 5 years now and I've been trying to figure out what you guys are talking about. I go through that area from Magnolia to Malverne and all I have ever seen is a little creek (and I mean little) flowing through the area. Now you guys are talking jon boats and I'm just not making the connection here. Of couse I'm usually going through there at 2 or 3am but I can smell a good fishing hole at night with a blindfold on from a mile away. Someone please fill me in.


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

ChardonRob in between waynesburg and magnolia there is a oil company and storage units right before the oil company there is a dirt road on the right go back that road approxamantly half mile and there is a spillway in the river its not the best but if you learn it it is decently productive.It is the big sandy river the same one as the one right before waynesburg corp limits that you cross
George


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks George, I've always kind of liked driving through the area down there but I just couldn't figure out where everyone was talking about. I'm hearing guys talking about jon boats and I'm always looking for a new place to throw my pond hopper in. Any suggestions on a spot to launch?

Another question for you guys from that area. South of Minerva on Route 183 I go across a little bridge over a nice looking creek. It looks like a couple of creeks come together there. There is a little pull off and I see the same pickup truck parked there all the time. Does anyone have any knowledge on this spot?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i live in minerva and are u talking abou the bridge just past the minerva vets and summitville tiles factory, and there is a pull off that has a road going up a hill that passes the pull off? that is the only one i know of i can tell u all about it


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

That's probablly the spot Num1. It's about a mile or two south of Pamida and McDonald's. I was just wondering what swims in there. I see some people night fishing there some times. I don't actually see the people but I see vehicles parked there. Maybe they're frog gigging, I don't know but the spot looks pretty good from what I can see from the road at a high rate of speed.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

that is just 1 continueous creek that runs thru there. people mainly just park thier vehicles there is all,me and a buddy of mine use to go fishing there all the time because we use to live in the trailer court right there beside summitville tiles. i use to fish all along there during the day and at night. right back behind summitville tiles there is some nice big carp. the biggest i caught was 8 pounds and to me at the time was a big freaken carp.

thats been over 16 yrs ago(dang im getting old) i havent fished there since i have gotten older and wiser, might have to try it this summer. i use to walk from the trailer court all the way down to oneida, which is the next set of railroad tracks going south on 183 it is between minerva and malvern.

i have caught some carp, a few small mouth and a few largemouth bass, and rock bass but nothing to really right home about. as for night fishing goes all we ever caught was that i call bullhead catfish(little annoying brown ones) nothing of any good size 

if u need anymore info let me know


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Num1, yeah I kind of like spots like that. I know what you mean about getting old. I like to revert back to my youth by fishing spots like that once in awhile. It makes me feel young again for a few hours. Then I go back home and reality kicks back in.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yea reality kind of comes back and smacks u in the face if u ever want to try it let me know ill be game your welcome


----------

